
Common Core Math Is Not the Enemy - ThomPete
https://medium.com/i-math/common-core-math-is-not-the-enemy-c05b68f46b3e#.nussxb7en
======
ThomPete
Found this really wonderful series of math stories.

It reads almost like poetry and is highly informative for non math geeks like
me.

